# What should I do to prevent extension of the problem?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I stopped my skimmer today for the cap cleaning and found these cracks. They are internal for now, but I do not know what will happen tomorrow.
The starting point of the wrinkle (cracks) is under black ring which holds cap. I do not think that I did this damage, but since it is mechanical, company can tell me go to the hell. I contacted goreef anyway, but ..

Can you suggest what I can do to prevent growing of these cracks



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

The material looks like a type of acrylic plastic. Take some acrylic bonding solvent cement and spread it on both sides of the crack. It will melt the plastic together and seal the cracks plus stop them from spreading.

If you don't have any, I can set you up when we meet up in a couple weeks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Kevin,
I have acrylic to fix boats, but I am not sure that it is the same. Where can I get this one?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No, it's different stuff I think

like this:


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

where I can get it? Home depot or supply

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I've only seen it at plastics supply companies, such as Warehouse Plastics. I got mine from a guy down the street who supplies custom plastic parts for conveyor systems. Even a company that makes plexiglas store signage will have it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks. I now where to go now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ideally you should drill a small hole at the end of the crack and fill with Weld-On 16. Then laminate the cracked areas with another piece of acrylic. Forming another piece of acrylic will be the challenging part. You can also V-notch a groove alobg the crack line, apply Weldon-On 3 to seal the crack and then fill the V-notch with Weld-On 16. A PITA with that many crack lines!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here is the replay from CoralVue and goreef

Hi Greg,

It seems to be pressure cracks from pressure in the cup (make sure your outlet is not too much under water - optimal water depth should be 5.75"... not saying its 100% teh reason ! ).

We will receive a new SRO 2000 Internal acrylic body for you by the end of next week ansd ship ASAP.

Have a great day !

--Mathieu

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> here is the replay from CoralVue and goreef
> 
> Hi Greg,
> 
> ...


Dude, that sounds like good customer service !


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW thats great.


----------

